# YCB pot calls



## Duckhunter808 (Jun 14, 2014)

Had to share these two calls I just received from my good buddy down in South Carolina. Chris Owens of Owens custom calls spun these up for me. Matching set of yellow cedar burl slate over glass pot calls with matching yellow cedar burl/African blackwood strikers. One of these is going to my father for Father's Day and the other is going on the shelf in my collection.....thought you guys would like to see them!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 14, 2014)

Man those are sweet !!!!


----------



## jmck (Jun 14, 2014)

Some fine looking pots there- congrats


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 16, 2014)

OMG, YCB, love that stuff. He made some nice calls and strikers. Bet you are a proud owner.


----------

